# To fly or not to fly



## ladyeagle (Aug 14, 2009)

I was thinking to clip Nemo's wings(by a professional) so in that way she will be more dependable, she never had them cliped before and she loves to fly. She is also very good at it, she also lands nicely, my partner is a bit reluctant to this idea because she is used to have the freedom to fly, and he considers it unfair to the bird but I would like to try this way only until she gets more tamed. What do you think? 
Cheers


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

It always has to be a personal choice to do with you, your bird, what you want to do and safety. Mine are flighted and tame. I would have it no other way. It is safe here as doors are locked when birds are out and hubby is trained to yell out if he can't get in lol.
I am pro flight. One of mine lost all flight feathers in a night fright. She was sooo depressed. When they grew back in her cries of joy flying were wonderful to hear.

However, my son has had 2 escaped birds. His door does not latch properly. His bird is clipped (son has mobility issues too). Boofhead was flighted. There has been no change in his attitude re this. In this situation where the bird has a 5 feather clip, can low fly to get to him in different rooms with effort, could hopefully be retrievable should he escape though more safety measures are now in place, is by far the safest and best thing for them.

Everyone's situation is different. I can not say I will never clip my birds but I sure don't want to.
A clip will grow out at the next moult.


----------



## ladyeagle (Aug 14, 2009)

Obviously I would not want to stop her from her flying and she is very docile as far as going back to cage (she is doing it by herself) and she is not trying to run away when the door is open but as I said I am thinking maybe she will be more dependant of us so we can tame her some more. At the moment she is making progress but still quite moody.


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

It's a tough issue and like said above largely a personal choice. When done for well-thought out reasons it's not necessarily cruel and can be in the bird's best interest. That said, in my own personal opinion (not saying it's right, just right for me) clipping is best only done when it is necessary for the safety of the bird. This can be several different reasons. It can be because the bird is 'flighty', takes off and flies blindly about smashing into things. Because the area they are in is too prone to outside exposure (opening of windows, patio doors, or entry doors), or as an initial means to train an untamed older bird. If possible leaving them flighted is such a joy I personally hate to take it away from them.

that said, my two cockatiels I got as a pair a little over about two months ago I clipped because although they were 'hand tame' they were flighty and getting themselves into dangerous situations constantly. Now, they have calmed down a lot and I can't wait for their wings to grow back. The tiel I got a few days ago is fully flighted and although has taken a few trips lol, he is a much more reasonable flier and basically doesn't even do that much anymore.


----------



## ladyeagle (Aug 14, 2009)

Nemo is a brilliant flyer, at first she was a bit unsure about landing but apart from that she flies fine.


----------



## sammi.jean (Sep 20, 2009)

I just got Chip yesterday, but i am already considering clipping his wings. He is only six weeks old and is not tamed and very awkward lol. i am attempting to tame him and have gotten him on my hand a few times in the cage today, but he has already escaped twice and it is extremely difficult and frustrating to try and retrieve him from the curtain rod! My dad is worried about clipping his wings just incase he escapes from my room because we also own three cats and a very inquisitive pug, but i thought it would be best while i am taming and training him, then they can grow back and i will not clip them again.
i need opinions, and if you think it best to not clip his wings, maybe some training tips so he wont constantly fly out of reach???
have you ever checked this forex system


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> He is only six weeks old


A bird that young shouldn't be clipped. He needs to develop his flying skills and his chest muscles for his physical and mental health. This is the age when they would do these things in the wild, and it's better for them to do it now when they're at the right developmental age. You can clip him after he's become a skilled flyer. Until then, let him do his flying in a closed room that doesn't have a lot of safety hazards.

Are you sure about his age? Because most chicks aren't weaned until they're 8-10 weeks old.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

I have Rocky's wings clipped. They were clipped when I got him, and I was going to let them grow back in. And they did! But he flew into the wall, and could have seriously injured himself or died. After that, I immediately clipped him again. No doubt in my mind I'd rather him be safe from accidents like that than let him be able to fly around. I understand why people would want their birds flighted, because I once wanted him flighted, but I don't want to lose him.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

mine are clipped and fly Just can't get from the floor UP but they still get exercise because if they want Up on top of a cage they climb - this is exercise as well Once on top of a cage they fly all over the place and glide to a nice soft landing

there is a difference between a Wing clip and a hack job 

a Wing clip is done correctly they can still fly, just not get height once they get height they can't stay up too long

a hack job - wings are cut way too short, and they land like a thousand pound anvil and this can and has killed birds

mine get clipped from the day i get them - its been almost 3 years since i got into birds and i have never had a Close encounter with losing a bird out a door


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

now this is my personal opinion only...i understand why ppl want to keep their birds flighted but in my situation i chose to clip as atv described....they can fly...just not high or for long...ive had Angel 8 years and several others since and have never lost a bird...i did lose a budgie once as a child who was fully flighted and the guilt i felt i guess has affected me on what i do with my birds now...none of my birds are any less happy not being able to fly...in fact they all would rather be with me...the only time there is any kind of flying is if a noise scares them and they dont get far and land safely.....as e1 said its personal belief....research and think seriously about the pros and cons in your situation...but try not to make it based on emotions of the fact a bird should be able to fly...believe me tho some may be a biut annoyed for a few days they all cope fine with it...after all as their owners we have to make the decision about whats safe for them...they cant do that...as for the taming....it is easier in my experience to tame a clipped bird as the bird has to rely on u more....so maybe u should clip and work with her and depending on how it goes either let them grow back in or keep them clipped...hope this helped!


----------

